# I am brand spankin' new..Hey! hands off the paint job!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I am new here. Hi!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the board 

~~Bill~~


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey There!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello, have a good time and stay awhile.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hoe's it going? I'm Pete.

For real.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, I like it here so far. Hehe.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You are a sick man! Love yah for it! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Weirdo!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

pictures! pictures! show us some pictures!

we love pictures.

lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome : )


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow a newbie, with 4,306 post-that was quick lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You should fit in well here, but now you can never ever leave.


----------

